# Brown Bugs



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

i replanted my plant and it is not growing as fast as it was before i replanted it. is that normal...Also i saw some brown bugs and the small rounds leaves are dead and the 2 big ones in the bottom are yellow..should i be concerned?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

Slowed growth after transplant is pretty normal, there is a certain amount distress involved, even more if any roots were damaged. How old/tall are they? Were the bugs on the plants or in the soil? Try to find some pictures of the bugs if you can.


----------



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

the plant is 3 to 4 weeks old..is has about 20 leaves, 22 if counting the little ones at the bottom...about 4 to 5 inchs tall..and the bugs were on the plant..and there is also plant bites on 1 of the leaves...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

have you given any nutes yet if so what/how much?
here are some good examples of common pests, anyone match the description?

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Marijuana-Pests.html


----------



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

none of those look like it..i dont know what nutes are..im really new to this...i am using miracle grow soil i am goign to be getting pictures soon


----------



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

okay my friends plant are outdoor,we planted it about 3 to 4 weeks ago and it is about 5 to 6 inchs.. with 20 leaves and a new set coming in, is that normal. How do i know if it is a female? Aslo we live in houston and it gets around 80 with humidy and direct sunlight....is that good for the plant


----------



## chronicman (May 22, 2006)

the weather should be fine. cigarette butt water is known for getting rid of unwanted pest and not hurting the plant. you wont know if its male or female until the light cycle starts to become shorter. dont worry about the dieing leaves your plant is just in shock in a week or two it willl be right back on track. also nutes is nutrients or firtalizer. good luck


----------



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

what do you mean by become shorter? i just leave it outside all day..and water morning and night. Also how much longer in months or weeks until the plants will bud?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

The miracle grow soil could be causing the leaf problems, did you have the yellowing before the transplant and were they in the same stuff? He means when the amount of sunlight starts to get shorter as the season progresses, MJ knows it's time to start flowering by the amount of light it recieves in a day (most types). I can't really say when it will begin as I don't do outdoor and it varies some across the country. The temp and humidity are Ok now, it's gonna get hot though, they'll survive. As far as watering goes, don't just water it all the time, over-watering can be a problem as much as no watering, feel the dirt, stick yer finger in there and when it's pretty dry, give it some, that could be where the yellowing is coming from also. I don't know a lot about the miracle soil but I have not heard good things about it, for MJ.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

ACE'...watering twice or three times _weekly_ should be plenty sufficient. Overwatering is a common mistake, especially by newbies. Depending on your local and strain, budding will begin early to mid August and finish in October-November.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 23, 2006)

Being an annual, marijuana's life cycle is dictated by light.  Outdoors this is the sun.
The longest daylight of the year is right around the end of June (June 21 this year).  It's called the summer soltice.
From that point on the days keep getting shorter until just before x-mas (the shortest daylight of the year , the winter solstice).
Around mid-Aug the nights get long enough to send the plant into flowering, so it can finish before (hopefully) the first frosts of the winter.  Late Aug. to 09/01 is when plants express sex.
Most strains of pot are ready to harvest by mid-Oct.


----------

